# Auditions. Nebengeräuschen rausfiltern.



## EnJooY (26. November 2015)

Hallo Leute.

Als erstes möchte ich euch gerne mein Problem schildern bevor ich zu meiner Frage komme.
Ich möchte zur Silberhochzeit meiner Eltern mit meinen Verwandten einen kleinen Sketch aufführen und habe einen netten auf Youtube gefunden wobei man selbst nicht sprechen muss sondern eine Tonaufnahme im Hintergrund laufen lässt. Leider gibt es nur diese eine Aufnahme und dort sind viele Nebengeräusche wie Lachen, Klatschen etc. Ich dachte mir ich könnte diese Nebengeräusche rausfiltern mit einem Soundprogramm und habe mir dazu von Adobe Auditions geholt. 

Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Kann man solche Geräusche rausfiltern? Oder geht das nicht oder nur einfach mit dem Programm nicht? (Habe auch schon davon gehört das man bei Lieder o.ä. mit einem Programm die einzelnen Tonspuren aufteilen kann und dann einzelne rausnehmen/löschen, wenn sich vielleicht jemand sogar mit sowas auskennt)
Habe schon einiges ausprobiert bin aber bis jetzt nicht zu einem vernünftigen Ergebnis gekommen. 
Kennt sich hier jemand damit aus? Würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

EnJooY / Dominik


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. November 2015)

Hallo,
ich hab sowas vor Jahren schonmal mit Audition gemacht.
Im Grunde ist das Problem das du die Störgeräusche in der Tonspur identifizieren musst. Also über Spitzen oder sowas. die kann man z.B. kappen.
Aber ich weiß noch das ich damals damit die Tonqualität nicht gerade verbessert habe.

Adobe hat für das Problem aber auch ein offizielles Tutorialvid veröffentlicht: http://tv.adobe.com/de/watch/lerne-audition-cc/komplexe-storgerausche-entfernen/

Grüße


----------

